# Speicherort der Charaktere



## Dosenbier_94 (17. August 2014)

Hi, 
ich habe Guild Wars 2 auf der SSD Installiert. Diese ist jetzt schon fast 2 Jahre alt und hat nur noch 50GB von 256GB Speicherplatz frei. Nun mache ich mir sorgen das diese bald mal kaputt geht.
Deshalb wollte ich mal Fragen ob die Charaktere auf den GW2 Servern gespeichert werden oder auf dem PC. 


Danke für eure Hilfe.

PS: ich weiß das die Frage etwas blöd klingt 

MfG Sven


----------



## Jeretxxo (17. August 2014)

Natürlich werden die Chars auf den Servern gespeichert, lediglich die Settings findest du auf deiner Platte.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. August 2014)

Dosenbier_94 schrieb:


> PS: ich weiß das die Frage etwas blöd klingt


 
Sorry aber, die klingt nicht nur blöd, die ist es auch. 

Wie schon gesagt wurde werden die Charaktere, wie bei eigentlich allen MMOs, auf den Servern und nicht lokal gespeichert, was auch Sinn macht, um zu verhindern das Leute ihrere Charaktere manipulieren und sich so unfaire Vorteile gegenüber anderen Spielern verschafen.


----------

